
Ask HN: do you need a responsive site if you also have Android and iOS apps? - idibidiart
We&#x27;ve just finished the development of our Android app (we already have a great iOS app) and I&#x27;ve been wondering what gain would we get from having a responsive site at this point. It certainly adds to the cost of development and QA, so does it make any sense whatsoever to keep investing in responsive for the 7% of mobile users[1] who aren&#x27;t on Android or iOS?<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netmarketshare.com&#x2F;operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8&amp;qpcustomd=1<p>Is there an intrinsic value to responsive that our users can&#x27;t get from a native mobile app? Before making that decision, I want to make sure I&#x27;m not missing something.<p>Thanks HN.
======
Zigurd
You need to be more specific. If your page is as complex as Facebook, you need
a responsive site. If occasional use on a mobile device works, you don't need
a first-class experience for the Web on mobile devices.

There are a lot of downsides to most "responsive" implementations, like zoom
not working on things that you want to zoom in on. Even if it is a step up
from your regular Web UI in some ways, it will never be as good as an app. If
you want to have one less implementation, this is the one to leave out.

~~~
idibidiart
It's not as complex as Facebook but I don't see the causal link between
complexity and having to have a responsive site.

------
josefresco
Needs more background. Is your product an app? Are you asking if you need a
"web" version of your app?

Or is your product an website, and you've created an app that serves the same
content?

Generally speaking, you're talking about two separate things. An app does not
replace a responsive website - however there are too many considerations to
make a blanket statement.

~~~
idibidiart
It is the latter, it started as a web site but now we have full featured iOS
and Adroid apps.

------
angersock
Some of us don't like to download an app for each and every site we visit.

~~~
josefresco
If this is the case, I can't agree more. If I'm browsing the web on my mobile
and it prompts to download an app (that serves the same content) I opt out
every time.

Common offenders include forums, and magazine websites. Their apps are usually
horribly executed, and provide no benefit over the web.

~~~
idibidiart
It's more like the case with LinkedIn. The mobile apps have more
features/capability than the responsive site.

------
ramon
\+ Google Page Rank, for having a mobile website.

